# How long can you keep your gains after doing a cycle with proper PCT?



## nemz09 (Aug 25, 2011)

if your diet and training is good? Say I do test E and don't cycle again and the gains I achieve are below my natural limit, How long can they be kept for


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Some of the gains can be kept indefinetely with the right diet and training...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

same as above and there's nothing to say you wouldn't continue to gain whilst your OFF, Some ppl think they can only gain when on gear and IMO that's no the right approach


----------



## 0000_soldier (Aug 9, 2011)

i can tell you ull keep for 4 weeks if you cannot train or injury dropped water etc I kept food intake high and lost alot just over half, i refused to train upper body if i cldnt train legs, started back today taking it easy i have kept alot of strengh i wld say about 65%. so i dont see why you cant keep atleast half till you do next cycle if your able to train, felt faintish and weaker w/o gear thou after 4 weeks.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Theres another thread from the weekend that goes into this in depth...


----------



## CrownJewels (Mar 25, 2010)

Link to that thread mate?


----------



## nemz09 (Aug 25, 2011)

im gonna do a test e cycle and not do another 1 for years, i reckon its more likely that i lose the gains from falling ill and not eating/training (if that happens) rather than just losing it 1 day naturally but we'll see


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> same as above and *there's nothing to say you wouldn't continue to gain whilst your OFF*, Some ppl think they can only gain when on gear and IMO that's no the right approach


Apart from low to zero endogenous testosterone production  .

When you come off you will lose some gains and strength, if you are getting weaker and testosterone is below baseline (which WILL happen) you wont keep gaining.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Finished a test only cycle and came off PCT, found that i had of course lost strength (but this is expected, wouldnt be as strong as when on). But I also lost a lot of motivation and then became ill. While my diet didnt drop to much my trianing did and as a result lost maybe 50-60% of gains pretty quick. However, that means even with what i would call a very poor show after finishing the cycle i still kept a good 40-50% from where i was. I have been back training a few months again solid and I am jumping back up, not going to hit the heights of what i was without another cycle but certainly look better than i was without ever doing it in the first place.

......if that helps answer your question?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no reason why you cannot keep at least 60% of your gains whilst off cycle this all depends on your PCT, Cycle lenght and dose.....if you cycle for 6 months on high doses then you will lose a fair amount as when you come off the chances of your natural production restarting within weeks is very low.

on a shorter cycle like 8-10 weeks on a moderate dose with the use of HCG through cycle and a solid PCT then i see no reason to why you would not be able to maintain a good amount and even add weight in time.....


----------

